# oil of oregano safe while BF?



## mamefati28

Is it safe for me to take oil of oregano and BF?
Thanks mommas...


----------



## Sadystar

No. It contains neurotoxins.


----------



## sbgrace

Neurotoxins?? What? I've never seen that in my research and it is recommended by our integrative medicine doctor. Anyway, the north american herb and spice company says it is safe for breastfeeding. I am giving it to my son right now instead of a traditional antibiotic and have before as well. I'd use it while breastfeeding; given that it doesn't have neurotoxins as the previous poster said. I hope she'll come back and post research. I've done an awful lot of looking.
I'd use the NAHS p73 brand if you do decide to use it. That matters. Do some research...better than a traditional antibiotic I think.


----------



## mamefati28

I was getting mixed messages from the little bit of research I was able to do. What type of healthcare prof. would be able to answer my question? My gyn. is holistic, but Im not sure if he would know.
Thanks for the info.....I will keep reserching.


----------



## sbgrace

http://www.answers.com/topic/oregano...oil?cat=health

Here's a link; maybe she is thinking of types with the high thymol count? This article also talks about the properties that make me use it.

Well, our integrative medicine doctor (he's an MD specializing in integrative medicine) is who recommended it to me. Naturopath maybe? Someone familiar with alternative approaches I think. Maybe a DAN doctor.


----------



## Jaspersmommy

I'm not sure about neurotoxins but I do know that it will decrease milk supply dramatically. I found this out the hard way.


----------



## amcal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaspersmommy* 
I'm not sure about neurotoxins but I do know that it will decrease milk supply dramatically. I found this out the hard way.

I never even thought about this issue but from personal experience, I'm taking high doses right now to fight of a virus and my skin is much drier than usual so I can see how this could happen.


----------



## neverdoingitagain

Actually, oil of oregano isn't recommended during pregnancy by Dr. Cass Ingram(author of "Cure in the Cupboard",leading advocate for oil of oregano) its Oreganol, which is the encapsulated whole oregano leaf. I was going to use oil of oregano while pregnant this time, and double checked his book.
As for neurotoxins, true wild oil of oregano is safe for most people. Its the fake oil of oregano which is dangerous. Thats actually oil of thyme/spanish oregano(thymus capitalis), marjarom(orgianum vulgare) or mexican sage.


----------



## neverdoingitagain

I have pregnancy brain! Is it safe while bf? In minute doses, and yes, it decreases milk supply.
What do you plan to use it for?


----------



## bellabear

The p-73 brand is awesome...and potent! Do not take it while bf'ing, as pp's said, it decreases milk supply big time.









Michelle


----------



## bellabear

here's a link to a good deal on p-73:
http://www.vitacost.com/productResul...0&Ntt=oreganol


----------



## bellabear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sadystar* 
No. It contains neurotoxins.

Do you have any info?
Thanks!


----------



## amcal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellabear* 
here's a link to a good deal on p-73:
http://www.vitacost.com/productResul...0&Ntt=oreganol

This doesn't list the percentage of cavrocol, and my understanding is that it's the cavrocol in Oil of Oregano that gives it the antiviral, antifungal, antibacterial, antiparasitic properties.

I wonder how the p73 differs from the wild oregano which lists the percentage of cavracol? The one I take has 70% cavrocal and is wild Mediterranean oil of oregano.

This in interesting info:
http://www.answers.com/topic/oregano...oil?cat=health

I wish it addressed the difference in p73 vs wild oil of oregano with 70% cavrocal

Oops - just saw that a pp posted the same link. Sorry for the duplicate.


----------



## bellabear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amcal* 
This doesn't list the percentage of cavrocol, and my understanding is that it's the cavrocol in Oil of Oregano that gives it the antiviral, antifungal, antibacterial, antiparasitic properties.

I wonder how the p73 differs from the wild oregano which lists the percentage of cavracol? The one I take has 70% cavrocal and is wild Mediterranean oil of oregano.

This in interesting info:
http://www.answers.com/topic/oregano...oil?cat=health

I wish it addressed the difference in p73 vs wild oil of oregano with 70% cavrocal

Oops - just saw that a pp posted the same link. Sorry for the duplicate.

I can't remember, but I wrote them a long time ago, and it was pretty high...sorry.


----------



## Sadystar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellabear* 
Do you have any info?
Thanks!


Ooops I was having a bad day and got a little confused. I take back what I said about neurotoxins.

UK trained clinical aromatherapists (like me) do not use Oregano oil, as that produced in Europe is from an entirely different species to that in the US and contains higher levels of Carvacrol. If you have _origanum vulgare_ then it _should_ have low carvacrol levels.

Though I´m no recommending internal usage, that is your own decision.


----------



## amcal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sadystar* 
Ooops I was having a bad day and got a little confused. I take back what I said about neurotoxins.

UK trained clinical aromatherapists (like me) do not use Oregano oil, as that produced in Europe is from an entirely different species to that in the US and contains higher levels of Carvacrol. If you have _origanum vulgare_ then it _should_ have low carvacrol levels.

Though I´m no recommending internal usage, that is your own decision.

I am so confused. My understanding is that in order to get the antibacterial, antiviral, antifungal benefits of the oil, you want Wild Mediterranean Oil of Oregano with a high percentage of carvacol since it's the carvacol that gives the antiviral etc... benefits. What I have and use says "Wild Mediterranean Oil of Oregano (origanum vulgare) with 70% carvacol".


----------



## Sadystar

How are you taking it? Is it encapsulated? Carvacrol is a mucous membrane irritant, it does have the properties you are speaking of, but it´s high irritancy prohibits its use in my profession.

This is not the only example of an EO that is considered acceptable in North America but considered dubious in the UK - Wintergreen is another that springs to mind. Aromatherapy in the UK operates on quite a tight precautionary principle, very gentle external use only - you´d have to go to a medical herbalist to be recommended internal usage.


----------



## amcal

I am taking the capsules and no where in my research have I found any issues with carvacol. If anything, the research shows that carvacol is the highly effective component in Oil of Oregano so you want the carvacol.

Also, Wintergreen EO here in the US comes with warnings as well. It is definitely not a mainstream product and is known to be toxic and to be used with care.


----------



## Sadystar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amcal* 
I am taking the capsules and no where in my research have I found any issues with carvacol. If anything, the research shows that carvacol is the highly effective component in Oil of Oregano so you want the carvacol.

Also, Wintergreen EO here in the US comes with warnings as well. It is definitely not a mainstream product and is known to be toxic and to be used with care.

I just googled carvac*r*ol mucus membrane and came up with load of stuff. I was taking my initial advice from Essential Oil Safety Data by Tisserand and Balacs, which is a standard textbook for clinical aromatherapists, written by two of the most respected names in aromatherapy.

The reason your oil is encapsulated is exactly because of this irritancy problem, once it reaches the acid in your stomach the danger is avoid, but put oregano oil in your mouth and it will burn (of course like everything, this will affect different people to different degrees depending on their overall health). Peppermint oil is encapsulated for the same reason.

As far as _wanting_ the carvacrol, that depends on what you are using the oil for, in your case you desire these properties and you have found a method of taking it which bypasses the irritancy issue. Fab.

Wintergreen oil is not readily available for sale in the UK and my insurance prohibits its use (along with many other oils, including oregano). Now I´m not gonna argue who is right and who is wrong here, as the real answer is both of us and neither of us! I studied not only in the UK but also in France where they will take EOs internally and apply them externally in far higher concentrations than the UK considers safe. It would seem that many issues of safety relate solely to culturally accepted risks, and the more embedded a substance is in a culture, the more "dangerous" it will have to be proved to be before it is rejected. Even though research can prove a products side-effects, we all read research (even cold hard stats) with our cultural voices in our heads.

Going back to the original post, the book I mention above does not say to avoid during breastfeeding.


----------

